# PHP-Seite anfragen, aber nicht darstellen



## Porcelain (16. Aug 2009)

Hey ihr Lieben  

ich habe auf einem Server 4 verschiedene PHP-Seiten, die beim Aufrufen einen Wert in einer Datenbank speichern.

Was ich jetzt machen möchte, ist ein Java-Programm zu schreiben, welches je nach Programmablauf eine dieser 4 Seiten aufruft, aber nicht anzeigt. Ist ja auch nicht notwendig. 
Leider stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch, wie ich das in Java umsetzen kann.

Porcelain


----------



## ARadauer (16. Aug 2009)

```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.URL;
 
public class Test {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		URL url = new URL("http://www.deineUrl.com");
		InputStream is = url.openConnection().getInputStream();
		
		BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(is));
		
		String line = null;
		while((line = reader.readLine())!=null){
			System.out.println(line);
		}
	}
}
```
das sollte reichen...


----------



## Porcelain (16. Aug 2009)

Dankeschön! *knutscha*


----------



## Spacerat (16. Aug 2009)

...Tja... Bei PHP-Dateien kann man das vergessen... Das HTTP-Protokoll verweist auf einen HTTP-Server und dieser wird das PHP-Script definitiv ausführen. Das Bedeutet, man bekommt im Stream das Resultat der ausgeführten PHP-Datei, jedoch nicht die PHP-Datei selbst. Der Ansatz ist aber in sofern schon mal nicht schlecht, da man sich ja recht simpel ein PHP-Script basteln kann, an welches man die URL des auszugebenen Scripts als Parameter übergibt.
	
	
	
	





```
<?php
if(!empty($_GET['file'])) {
  echo @file_get_contents($_GET['file']);
}
?>
```
...ist so wie es da steht natürlich ein riesiges Sicherheitsloch...
Das Script kann man z.B. als "print.php" im Server-Root speichern. Das Script selbst lässt sich dann mit "http://mydomain/print.php?file=print.php" ausgeben.


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (16. Aug 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> ...Tja... Bei PHP-Dateien kann man das vergessen... Das HTTP-Protokoll verweist auf einen HTTP-Server und dieser wird das PHP-Script definitiv ausführen. Das Bedeutet, man bekommt im Stream das Resultat der ausgeführten PHP-Datei, jedoch nicht die PHP-Datei selbst. Der Ansatz ist aber in sofern schon mal nicht schlecht, da man sich ja recht simpel ein PHP-Script basteln kann, an welches man die URL des auszugebenen Scripts als Parameter übergibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf man fragen was das mit der frage zu tun hat 

@Porzellan: wenn's schnell gehen soll kannst du dir das auslesen auch schenken, wenn du eh nichts anzeigen willst.


----------



## Spacerat (16. Aug 2009)

...hab' wohl die Frage ein wenig falsch verstanden... 
Eine PHP-Datei ohne Ausgabe... ist das Stichwort... und wenn man so eine haben will... sollte man sie eben per echo oder was auch immer nichts ausgeben lassen... ist doch auch nicht schwer oder? Hatte mich ein wenig verwirrt. Ansonsten hast du (ModellbahnerTT) natürlich recht.


----------

